# Tribute Washroom Door



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

My pet hate on the Tribute has always been the washroom door-the fact that you have to walk past it so that you can open it to get in. 
So today our local skilled semi retired handyman has turned the door upside down and hinged it on the other side so it is much easier to get in and out. £10 well spent.
Because of the way the catches are fitted to the door he had to take about 1 to 1.5 inches off the top of the door to avoid fouling the roof vent, and has taken off the now redundant room divider flap.
After all it is a two berth van with only two travelling seats, so only the wife and I, or occasionally just me, will be using it, and after nearly forty years we don't need a screen. :lol: 
Also went to the local carpet shop and got buckshee a large piece of carpet underlay which I have used to line our pan cupboards.
Also, because I will be using the van myself sometimes I have purchased a deLonghi mini oven & grill which fits neatly into an underlay nest in the cupboard under the fridge. It fits a treat along with the folding foam bed section, so can't move about.
Ready dinners here I come.


----------

